# G-Shock analogue



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, in 2 weeks I will be looking to get myself an analogue / digi g shock, I've not got a massive budget and so would like to keep it under #40 or so. I'm not fussed with the fancy, multi coloured dial and hands, plain is good, so I can tell the time at a glance without stopping to examine it, functional watch not statement piece :thumbsup: if you know what I mean. At the same time, my 10 year old lad is after something similar for his cubs and scouts camping days over the summer......

Thank you in advance, like I said, planning ahead so I can buy in a fortnight before I hit the bay, but would prefer to get one here

Graeme


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Have you actually found any digi/ana gshocks at all new under £40 ?


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Some on the bay but this is just to see what's out there..... If an analogue g shock is not available at or near my budget then I guess I will have to wait..... without asking I'll never know.


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

If you can stretch your budget to £50 you can get this one...

Great all round watches, great reviews etc...

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2328852.htm


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Cheers Jizzle, that's a good option, appreciate you spotting it, was looking, if poss, for a g1000 style face, clean with solid white hands.... maybe I'm getting old and my eyes need all the help they can get 

But, its good to know they are out there at an affordable price without taking a chance on t'Bay.

G


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

yddraig said:


> Cheers Jizzle, that's a good option, appreciate you spotting it, was looking, if poss, for a g1000 style face, clean with solid white hands.... maybe I'm getting old and my eyes need all the help they can get


 Be warned mate, the G1000 looks great but is EXTREMELY difficult to set up. I ended up selling mine on here because I just couldn't get to grips with the instructions, and even the simple task of putting it forward or backwards 1 hour for BST proved to be almost impossible :wacko:

The G-1000 is this one:










The G-100 in that Argos link is different, you set the digital part first (which is easy), then the hands automatically synchronise to that time.

I've got the bright yellow version, which is a bit lairy but looks great on the wrist - Very eyecatching! :thumbsup: Here it is next to a black one which has since departed:










One final point, that one in Argos has got a red hour hand, and in my experience red on top of black can be difficult to read in certain lighting conditions.

I hope that helps anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

Davey, that's great, the yellow hands on the black watch would be ideal  I'm hoping to help more as a parent helper with the cubs and scouts on camp weekends and my mudman is great but I could do with an 'at a glance' face, and I still like the analogue display for that. I agree with the red hand thing, I wasn't sure if it was the red hand or just the two different colours that made it difficult to see (or my age). But I like the idea of wearing it daily too, in the office.....


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

gulfman, not mudman


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

The yellow one looks good


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

deals can be had on ebay for those yellow/black type models Davey has in his hand there.

they are the ones to go for, the buttons are easy to press. not the case for all gshocks, the mudman is a swine


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

relaxer7 said:


> The yellow one looks good


 Cheers mate :thumbsup: I really like it, but I'd say it's definitely a Marmite watch, and won't be for everyone. I first saw it on the wrist of someone in the queue at Alton Towers, and knew I had to have one. If anything, the black one is a more sensible option because it's a bit more subtle, and the finish is less shiny - like a stealthy satin effect. It looks like the sort of watch that wouldn't show up on radar :laugh: Can't even remember why I sold the black one, but the yellow one was a Christmas pressie from my GF, and therefore is a permanent keeper. It looks bright in the photo, and if anything in real life it's even brighter :scared:

One other thing to add, the G-100 hasn't got a backlight to illuminate the digital part, as you might have expected. Instead, there's a weird white LED at the 6 position, that lights up the whole face like a torch. It's quite effective for reading the time, but you won't be able to read the digital bits very easily. Probably not a deal breaker to anyone wanting one of these, but worth a mention anyway.

Oh, and don't be fooled into thinking that small hand on the subdial at the 12 position is a seconds hand. Nope, it's some sort of calculating indicator to work out speed or distance or something. The fact is, to be honest I've no idea what it does. I read the instructions a few times, but I'm still baffled :laugh:


----------

